# How my form? Thanks Tony



## toypar (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Could be just me but are you putting more weight on your left leg? It looks like your hip is a bit forward. Are you death gripping your bow and where is the riser in relation to your hand? It could use some tweaks but doesn't look too bad. How do you shoot?


----------



## abdapt (Apr 15, 2012)

stance - spread the feet shoulder width
way too much tension in release hand
bow arm needs to be pushed stretched out - not hyper extended but straight - then check your your draw length - 
dont grip the bow - best way I know to find your grip , is spit in the hand , keep it relaxed , and draw , the bow will naturally slide to the fleshy thumb pad -then relax the hand 100%
seems maybe head is a tad low / bow shoulder looks a bit skrunched - 

Set your stance , set your bow grip , set release hand , with tension on string raise bow arm ( as a single unit ) and release hand together - bring the bow to you - set anchor 
If you follow this all the work is done , hand , shoulders , release are ready to go once you hit full draw - 
now commit or let down 

this is amazing form thru out this clip - notice all the bow arms - not bent as most preach - and the " call to arms " 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP0FsWIs6uo


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

Your draw length looks a little too short because your bow arm is bent more than it should be. You want it to have a slight bend but not a curve like in the pic. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

hunter177 said:


> Your draw length looks a little too short because your bow arm is bent more than it should be. You want it to have a slight bend but not a curve like in the pic. Hope this helps.


Not too bad. A few suggestions though. The inside of your feet should be about as wide as the outside of your shoulders give or take an inch. Your bow arm should be straighter, it may help by rotating your bow hand so that your knuckles are at a 45 degree angle to the riser. Your bow side hip is a little forward, it may be that you are compensating for a heavy draw weight or too long a draw length. I find that if your index finger's first knuckle is directly below your ear canal (give or take a little. you are about right.










TAO


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

My 2cents.

Draw length is too short. Your scrunched up. You need to lengthen your draw to get your draw elbow more in line with the arrow. Your current elbow position will tend to pull your hand away from your face and then back - not just straight back. Also lengthening your draw will get your bow arm straighter and bring your front shoulder down. This may also help even even your stance/balance out.....but hey everyone is different..

One more thing...your release hand is in a fist. Hard to relax the draw arm when your hand is in a fist. Release hand should be relaxed and flatter.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

very good advice from SUBCONSCIOUSLY


----------

